# watercooler leak



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

It seems my water cooler for my processor has leaked onto my graphics cards. I'm now worried about the current condition of my computer.My computer turns on, but it does not make connection with the monitor. My USB ports are still functional. I'm worried that the processor might be wet with the watercooling fluid. I know for CERTAIN both of my graphics cards are wet. This situation has put me in a really tough bind. Has anyone else gone through a similar situation where your water cooler has leaked onto your internal hardware? Will i have to replace some of my hardware? Please help me out.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first of all, do not turn on your computer until you know that everything is completely dried. It may take a week or so but its best to wait. Hopefully if you let it dry normally, it will be okay but you will not know until then. You can create more problems if you try to force it dry using hairdryers and other fast methods, 

someone else will have to help with the water cooling system.


----------



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks for the help. the water cooling fluid looks fairly thick. I'm concerned that it might dry and leave sufficient residue that the hardware will still not be functional. what could have caused this to happen? i am considering the purchase of a new water cooler.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I should have mention, trying to clean it then let it air dry. I thought you would have done that already.


----------



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, i was considering doing so, but i am afraid that it will void the warranty. if i were to clean it, what should i use? the leak developed on the part of the water cooler that encased my processor.do you think my processor will still be functional? 

again, thanks for the help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

andyvosayslalal said:


> processor.do you think my processor will still be functional?
> 
> again, thanks for the help.


\\

as I said before, you really will not know until everything is dried. 

but as to cleaning it, see this

I do disagree about using compress air to clean its really your decision.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/78309-how-salvage-coolant-damaged-videocard.html hopefully it works. worth a try if nothing else does


----------



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

well, im back after a couple days. i cleaned my graphics cards with alcohol and a brush and let it air dry for about three days. It was all dry, so i decided to take a test. I reinstalled it back into my computer and turned it on. a picture came up! success! i was able to get all the way to my desktop when i recieved a message saying that my nvidia graphics card is not recieving sufficient power. Soon after, i recieved an infinite amount of these pop-ups, and i was forced to turn off my computer. After rebooting, i got the same problem as before, and there was no picture on the monitor. I checked the power cord connection, and it seems fine. I cleaned my graphics card as well as i could. I was happy that my motherboard/processor were functional, but is my graphics card still useable? Yes, my computer turned on, but is there any way to fix this power problem?


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

It might not be yout gfx card but your mother board may have been damaged and may not be able to supply the neccesary power to your gfx card and does your power supply give out a high squeeking sound? If it doesnt then either your card will have to be replaced or your motherboard will have to be replaced. Of course you should try switching your cards around and putting them in single since maybee only one is faulty.


----------



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

yes i was thinking that, but my computer seems to work and the motherboard didnt have any leakage on it. well, all seems well as i am sending my computer in for replacement parts. it might take more than a month to get it back, but i guess its worth it =/


----------

